# Magier - Seelenkombi zum leveln



## eVox-0ne (16. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach der richtigen Seelenkombi um enspannt zu leveln ^^
Habe gestern viel ausprobiert und auch viel Gold dafür verbraten 

Das Problem bei der Sache ist, das das Pet ab level 30 ja nicht mehr mitlevelt,
und man somit gezwungen ist 21 Punkte in die Seele zu packen oder das Pet aber ganz wegzulassen...

Nach bestimmt 6 verschiedenen Kombis hab ich das Pet dann erstmal weggelassen ^^

Bin jetzt Level 31 und habe diese *<<<Kombi>>>*

Das klappt auch sehr gut sogar.
Als erstes gib ich mir das Eisschild und nimm dann Eiszapfen als Opener.
Danach holz ich mit Feuer drauf.
So kommt kein Gegner an mich ran mit den ganzen Flammenblitz und Zünderstoß Proccs.

Das einzige Problem besteht sobald es mehr als ein Gegner gibt.
Ich hab kein Hörnchen, sondern nur Brennende Bande, aber gegen nen Range Mob hilf das auch nicht wirklich.
Ok, zwei wären noch machbar, aber mehr glaub ich nicht 

Elementalist hab ich nur wegen Eisschild und Erneuerung genommen,
aber das ist echt verdammt Praktisch...
Durch Eisschild bekomme ich 0 Schaden bei einzelnen Gegnern,
Und durch Erneuerung muss ich nie etwas trinken. 

Habt ihr vielleicht irgendein Tip?

Steck irgendwie in der Zwickmühle, weil Eiszapfen brauch ich schon als Opener,
und ohne Eisschild und Erneuerung geht mein ganzes Gold und die ganze zeit fürs trinken drauf 

Wenn nix anderes hilft muss ich so weitermachen und wohl oder übel ab und zu sterben wenns mehr als einer wird ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (16. März 2011)

Wie wäre es anstatt dem Elementalist den Beherrscher zu nehmen? Du hast von Anfang an Crowd Controll und kannst einen Gegner komplett aus dem Kampf nehmen. Mal so als Idee.


----------



## eVox-0ne (16. März 2011)

Jo das stimmt schon.

Pyro ist aber ein totaler Manafresser,
und ohne Erneuerung kann ich mich alle 2 Mobs hinknien und trinken ^^
Und Eisschild ist auch ganz praktisch.

Genau deswegen steck ich irgendwie in der Zwickmühle 

Oder ich muss mit Schwelende Kraft spielen,
obwohl ich es lieber habe nach jedem Mob innerhalb 1-2 Sek wieder volles Mana zu haben 

Hmmm...


----------



## Leolost (16. März 2011)

Ich spiele selber eine Magier ( aktuell Level 41). Die Skillung Die Skillung mit Level 31

Ich habe bis Level ~20 einen Hexenmeister gespielt und musste feststellen das es immer zäher wurde. Trinkpausen, öfters gestorben ... 
Das Umstellen auf Nekromant (kurz Necro) brachte da die "Erlösung" ( kam mir wenigstens so vor ).
Ich will das Spielen mit dem Necro etwas erläutern, sowie die Vorteile die mich überzeugt haben.

Erstmal das Pet.
Zum leveln benutze ich den Skelett Ritter.
Er hat jetzt auf Stufe 41, 3600Leben (das sind 300 mehr als der Magier).
2600 Rüstung ( das ist ~5x so viel wie mein Magier)
und hält gut von einem Gegner die Aufmerksamkeit.


*So jetzt zu den Kernskills.*

"Nekrose" und "Drohende Niederlage".
Nekrose ist ein typischer Dot. Drohende Niederlage schwächt etwas den Gegner ( -5% Zaubermacht und Angriffskraft).
Beide Zauber wirken sich aber auf die Fähigkeiten der Begleiter aus. (z.B. Mehr Schaden oder Mehr Aggro) und sollten aufrecht erhalten werden.
Das Drohende Niederlage 1min anhält ist dabei sehr praktisch. 

"Pestblitz".
Pestblitz ist der Basis offensiv Zauber, macht aber im Vergleich zum Feuerball des Pyro´s lachhaft wenig Schaden.
Pestblitz hinterlässt den Debuff "Ruf des Todes" (1-2 Stacks), der den Schaden jedes weiteren Pestblitzes erhöht. ( um 5% bis zu 5x => jetzt macht er Schaden)

 Einige Fähigkeiten eurer Begleiter zehren ,für extra Schaden, diesen Effekt auf. ( vor allem der Skelettmagier).

"Seelenreinigung".
Meiner rein Subjektiven Meinung nach der "Extremste" Zauber des Magiers in dieser Skillung.
Der Zauber hat gleich 3 tolle Effekte.
Er macht schaden, heilt den Zauberer, und heilt den Begleiter, dabei tut er alles 3 richtig gut, und nutzt kein Mana sondern Ladung.
Ladung haben wir ,dank des Hexenmeister Passives " Magieaffinität", zu genüge.

"Lebensopfer Mana".
Tausche Lebenspunkte gegen Mana. Das kennen die meisten WoW Spieler. 

 Durch die vielen der Möglichkeiten sich im Kampf Lebenspunkte vom Gegner zu bekommen ein Grund warum man nur selten eine Manapause braucht. Dies spart Zeit und ein paar Silber.
Außerhalb des Kampfes lohnt es die Möglichkeit zu nutzen Mana vom Begleiter zu ziehen, da er sehr schnell regeneriert.

Die Skillung (s.o.) ist nicht optimiert, ich war bis jetzt einfach zu faul es zu tun.
Den Skill (z.b.) "Gräberräumung" würde ich nicht mehr Skillen, ich benutze ihn einfach nie. 
Der Schaden der kleinen Skelette ist einfach gering zumal es oft passiert das es 1/2 meiner Ladungen braucht ehe sie das Ziel erreichen.


Grobe Spielweise:
"Drohende Niederlage" -> "Nekrose" -> Pet rennt automatisch los -> "Essenzverbindung" -> Grabesfäule -> Pestblitz (relativ oft instand)-> Lebensegel 
das sind ~55 Ladungen mit denen ich dann Seelenreinigung ansetze nachdem ich einmal Lebensopfer benutzt habe.
Normale Gegner sind dann in der Regel auch tot ,falls nicht einfach noch 2 Pestblitze + Seelenreinigung zaubern, die anderen Zauber zu erneuern lohne bei weniger als 20% Leben des Gegners nicht. ( außer Nekrose).



 Warum den Pestblitz so spät?
1. Durch den Passiv "Gelegenheit" kann Pestblitz zum Sofortzauber werden.
2. Grabesfäule belegt die Gegner mit dem Effekt &#8222;Ruf des Todes" wodurch schon der erste Pestblitz mehr Schaden macht.

Der Schaden in dieser Skillung ist nicht mit dem des Pyro´s zu vergleichen, man muss schon Lebensopfer Schaden und Lichgestalt anwerfen um wenigstens ein paar Sekunden den Anschein zu erwecken richtig viel Schaden zu machen, für das Leveln reicht es allerdings. 

 Die Vorteile durch Manabeschaffung, Lifeleach, Begleiter, und auch hin und wieder Totstellen überwiegen für mich, gegen den Schadensverlust im Vergleich zu den anderen Skillungen deutlich. 

Weitere Skills

Wiederbeleben.
habe ich genutzt bis ich Seelenreinigung bekam. Heilt den Begleiter für Ladung.

Essenzverbindung.
Generell als Sofortzauber der Ladung erzeugt nicht schlecht. Habe aber selten gegner im PVE gehabt die sich geheilt haben.
Die erhaltene heilung ist im vergleich zu Lebensegel und Seelenreinigung schwach.

Blutbindung und Lebensverschiebung.
Rettet ab und an dem Tank in instanzen das Leben.

Nedras Stärke
Ausdauerbuff. "Top" Buffs stacken nicht ( nicht mal Tränke) "flop".



 Wundersame Wandlung.

 Eichhörnchen . Einfach super praktischer Zauber, selbst wenn keine skillpunkte in beherscher gesteckt wurden.







 Eine Anmerkung.

 Ein Guildmate von mit kombiniert Chloromant mit Necro und ist ebenfalls sehr zufrieden .

 Ich hoffe es ist verständlich und die Rechtschreibfehler halten sich in Grenzen.


----------



## eVox-0ne (16. März 2011)

Die Nekro/Hexer/Beherrscher Kombi hab ich auch ausprobiert gestern...

Das einzige Problem was ich hatte war das Pet.

Meinst du mit Skelett-Ritter das Schurken Skelett?
Weil ich hab auch tief in die Nekro Seele geskillt,
aber ich hatte nur den Schurken als Pet über 30.

Und der konnte gar keine Aggro halten, bei 2 Dots hatte ich schon Aggro


----------



## Leolost (16. März 2011)

Den Ritter. Der Skelett schurke hat ja sogar extra spells zum aggro reduzieren, das ist schön als dd für inis, aber natürlich doof zum tanken. meine aber habe auch Ritter irgendwo geschrieben .
Der Skelett Magier macht etwas weniger Schaden als der schurke, ist dafür natürlich ranged, aber ich mag ihn trotzdem nicht da er mir den Ruf des Todes zu schnell weckbrennt.
Der Ritter macht, nicht wenig schaden, hat aber extra Spells zum Aggro halten.
Den "Recken" und den "Schrecken" nutze ich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## eVox-0ne (16. März 2011)

Was mich nur verwirrt ist,
das ich den Ritter gar nicht gefunden habe oder ihn vielleicht auch gar nicht hatte.
hab nur den Schurken gefunden.
Komisch...


----------



## Pente (16. März 2011)

Zum Leveln fand ich Nekro/Hexenmeister deutlich angenehmer als Pyro. Hier mal die Nekro/Hexer-Skillung die ich aktuell habe:
Nekromant/Hexenmeister

Pyro/Beherrscher/Archont ist ganz gut für PvP und um in Instanzen Schaden zu machen. Aktuell hab ich folgende Skillung für diese Kombination:
Pyromant/Archont/Beherrscher

Abschließend noch ein Beispiel wieviel Schaden diese Kombination verursachen kann, sofern auch hin und wieder Heilung ankommt:
[attachment=11752:pyro_kriegsfront.jpg]

Fast 570.000 Schaden und über 130.000 Schaden Abstand zu Platz 2. Das kann sich sehen lassen. Aber Schaden allein reicht auch nicht um Kriegsfronten zu gewinnen  Zeigt aber ganz gut, was als Pyro mit dieser Skillung möglich ist, wenn man geheilt wird.


----------



## eVox-0ne (16. März 2011)

Ich versuchs heut nochmal mit dem Nekro/Hexer Build
Wenn ich den Skelett-Ritter jedoch wieder nicht finde,
dann bleibt ich beim CC-Pyromanten ^^


----------



## Domifolk (19. März 2011)

Meine Skillung lautet wie folgt : http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#mage;5;15,553500101051120011;12,5203;11,002

Ich habe den Tankbegleiter welcher 3-4 Mobs problemlos aushält(dazu komme ich später), einen CC der mich weiter 2 Mobs pullen lässt[einer CC - einer der mich haut].
Meine Rotation lautet wie folgt: Strahlende Sporen(Selfheal)--->Nekrose(Weniger Aggro, Pet hält mehr aus)---->Verwelkte Ranken(Selfheal und lässt sich gut mit
Strom der Rückgewinnung kombinieren, welcher die Ladung stark erhöht)--->Pestblitz--->Donnerschlag(Verringert dann durch das Talent Geistesgegenwart 2/2 die 
Castdauer meines nächsten Zaubers, was wichtig für die Rotation ist, wenn ihr noch zusätzlich verkloppt werdet um 0,5 Sekunden)--->Fäulnisspore(Ein toller Dot)
------>Gefolgt von Seelenreinigung welcher zusammen mit den Dots hohen Schaden verursacht, das Pet und mich sehr extrem hochheilt.

Das ist nur zum leveln und fürs PvP eher ungeeignet 

PS: Dank "Kraft zurückfordern" in Verbindung mit "Seelenreinigung" könnt ihr nie Oom gehen.


----------



## Kafka (20. März 2011)

Hab mein Augenmerk auf Invasionen und PvP gerichtet und hab dabei diese Skillung gebastelt Klick mich

Sieht zwar bissal merkwürdig aus, aber macht durchaus sinn. Durch Elementalist als Hauptbaum bekommt man ein sehr sehr starkes Pet und viele nützliche Fähigkeiten. Durch den Feuerbaum bekommt man guten Singletarget Schaden und mit dem Elebaum zusammen hat man einige schöne AOE Zauber. Chloromant bringt einen praktische verstärkungen, dazu halt nich bissal Healsuport. 

Wie schon gesagt, dieser Skill ist auf Gruppen/Schlachtzüge ausgelegt, vorwiegend mit vielen gegnern. Und was will man mehr ausser viel Schaden und unterstützen?^^


----------



## Mordhorst (20. März 2011)

Die Kombination Nekromant, Chloromant, Hexenmeister liegt mir am besten.
Der Nekro hat die Pets. Wobei ich mich schon gefragt habe, ob sie das Modell vom Skelettrecken und Skelettritter nicht vielleicht vertauscht haben 
Als Chloromant kann man auch mal als Heiler aushelfen (und auch seinen eigenen A*sch retten).
Vom Hexer gibt es das Lebensopfer für Mana und Lebensegel für HP.

Wenn ich mal aus den Latschen kippe, hab ich grob fahrlässig gehandelt 
Ist ziemlich unkaputtbar.

Hab dann noch eine Heilerskillung als Chloromant, kommt auch im PvP und bei Rift-Events mal zum Einsatz.
Für PvP hab ich auch Nekromant als Hauptast, nebenberuflich Beherrscher für Eichhörnchen und KnockBack  und Erzmagier, weil: muss sein.


----------



## Kamsi (20. März 2011)

```
http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#mage;5;15,5035051010011;14,35;10
```

Nekromant/Hexer/Archont so bin ich atm auf 23 geskillt

22/8/0

PVE und PVP Schlachtfelder fahr ich mit sehr gut

Archont

Sengende Vitalität gibt dir nen netten ausdauer buff für dich selbst
Plünderstein das selbe nur noch mehr buffs umsonst für dich selbst

Hexenmeister

Ladungsmenge Erhöhung
Selbstheilung
Rüstungsbuff
Leben zu Mana
Aufladungen zu Leben
Netter Schaden über Zeit Zauberspruch

Nekromant

Tank & DD Pet
Flächenschaden Zauberspruch
Totstellen
Pet leben zu mein Mana
Debuff der mich heilt wenn mein Pet schaden macht
Netter Schaden über Zeit Zauberspruch
Debuff von Zauber/Angriffskraft
Sofortige Petbeschwörung
2 Kleine Heilsprüche für Verbündete
Kanalisierte starker angriffs Zauberspruch


----------

